# Training legs with no machines



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

I work away on ships and recently started onboard a new ship, the gym is pretty limited equipment wise (squat rack, dumbells from 2.5kg to 45kg, set of cables, and lat pulldown) i am managing to follow my usual workouts with the limited equipment however im really struggling when it comes to training legs, can anybody recommend a good workout to follow using the equipment stated?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Squats, deadlifts, stiff legged deadlifts, front squats, split squats holding dumbbells. There's loads of variations but really the best plan is just to squat plenty.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I train at home without leg training machines. I do squats on Wednesdays and RDLs followed by Jefferson squats on Saturdays.

Arguably I'm missing out slightly by not also including a leg curl but I'm not overly concerned. I may see if I can do some sort of standing leg curl using cables at some point but I'm in no rush.


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Squats

Lunges

SLDL

Calf raises with bar on your back (or smith if you have one?) stand on some plates if you have nothing else to stretch off

Laying hams with a dumbbell between your feet, or standing and use the cuff attachment round your ankle on the cables

If by cables you have a functional trainer/dual pulley you can probably do some adductor/abductor work

I can't think of anything else off the top of my head. The only thing you can't really do are leg extensions mate.


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> I train at home without leg training machines. I do squats on Wednesdays and RDLs followed by Jefferson squats on Saturdays.
> 
> Arguably I'm missing out slightly by not also including a leg curl but I'm not overly concerned. I may see if I can do some sort of standing leg curl using cables at some point but I'm in no rush.


 If you've got a bench and just a single low pulley, I reckon you could probably do them single legged with a cuff attachment.

You can get fairly cheap leg extension/leg curl machines if you have the space/need for one. I don't mean the attachments some home use benches have either.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

BB back squat, BB front squat, split squats, lunges, heel elevated DB squats, goblet squats, DB/ BB RDL, DB/ BB clean & press, BB thrusters and standing calf raise.

More than enough mate, plenty.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

squat monday and thursday


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kick backs

Shrimp squats

pistol squats

cossack squats

lumges


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Barbell squats and some form of deadlift to hit the hamstrings.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep it simple. Squat till you puke and deadlift till you cant breathe 2X a week. Your legs will grow like weeds.


----------

